
Beware of hacked ISOs if you downloaded Linux Mint on February 20th - coherentpony
http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994&_utm_source=1-2-2
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11142986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11142986)

~~~
coherentpony
Oh thanks, usually HN catches double-posts as an upvote, but I didn't notice
it was already submitted with a slightly different URI.

